# I got to go to the MAC store today



## Trunkmonkey (Dec 23, 2007)

So... 

My beloved wife needed some brush cleaner and wanted to stop by and say hi to the staff at the MAC store while we were out doing our last minute Christmas shopping.  

AND THERE WERE VICTIMS FOR MY AMUSEMENT!!!!!!

One MUA (I think she was a freelancer and I've never met her so there's more to THAT story in a bit) was approached by a well built and very clean looking late 20's to early 30's male about advice for what to buy.  So she starts pointing out this and that and I leaned in and suggested a gift card and my spouse suggested brushes.  This baffled the young lad and I agreed that the brushes would be a good idea.  So now he's looking at me in UTTER bafflement as I explained that skin tone and eye color are very important for picking shades whereas if he got a gift card or brushes he could always come BACK to the store with her when she made her purchases and see what she favors.  I'm with my wife so I'm obviously not a flaming homosexual (not that there's anything wrong with that) but you could see his mind clanking along with the gears JUST out of sequence.  Then I recommended he point his wife here, make his own account, and monitor her posts to see what she might be interested in (I think at this point in time his mind totally locked up).  *shrug* oh well I tried to help. 

I also got to see a guy take two steps into the store then decide that watching people in the mall from the second floor railing was much more interesting than being in a 'girl' store. 

But the BEST guy was the one that sat in the corner looking completely defeated while his wife got her makeup applied by the MUA.  

Then the MUA decides to help us and I ask her to close her eyes so I can see how she applied her makeup and what shades.  I have NEVER seen someone so completely confused by something I said.  She looked at me like my face was melting so I said 'hey you did some nice work on her I'd like to see yours'.  Finally she relented but she kept looking at me sideways the rest of the time I was there. 

We missed most of the regular staff that knows me which was a bummer because I wanted to wish them a merry Christmas.  This was important to me because, as much as I despise malls on a day to day basis I hate them even more when they're crowded, but those ladies are cool and work hard and get my sense of humor.  I'm still kind of bummed that I missed them.  

Anyway scored brush cleaner and two new eye shadows.  The blush she wanted was out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  But all in all not a bad day.

I'm not sure how to get pics off my phone but I do have pics of the victims that I'll post later.  

Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays, or whatever you prefer.  

Ladies.. enjoy the holidays and be careful... the Trunkmonkey might be coming to a MAC store near you someday.


----------



## nikki (Dec 23, 2007)

If only I could get my husband to go in a MAC store!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 23, 2007)

your wife is a lucky gal


----------



## bartp (Dec 23, 2007)

mmm, I'm not sure complete strangers get the same sense of humor that quick. It's all meant well... but keep in mind, for those guys it's already a huge step to go in the store and get something. I don't think that should be rewarded by posting pics of so called victims.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 23, 2007)

I laughed my ass off.....So funny....once when my husband and I were out of town, we went to a mall and I told him I wanted to go to the MAC counter thinking he would not want to go to a "girlie" counter.  But nooo, he followed me there and annoyed all the MUAs by asking them un-ending questions. Of course, they were looking at him thinking he wanted to "try" on the makeup. He didn't make himself clear that he was helping me create a database and was just curious. He distracted me so that I forgot a couple of things I wanted to try out. I told him he could never go w/me to a MAC counter/store again! I wish he was afraid to go to the store w/me....


----------



## NubianHoneii (Dec 23, 2007)

LOL this is funny. My bf is taking me to Mac tomorrow to let me run wild with his credit card for x-mas .. this post is going to be my reality 

he is going to be in the corner all lost looking while i set his account back -$400

what a lovely day tomorrow will be


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 23, 2007)

too funny Trunkmonkey, naughty naughty!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_mmm, I'm not sure complete strangers get the same sense of humor that quick. It's all meant well... but keep in mind, for those guys it's already a huge step to go in the store and get something. I don't think that should be rewarded by posting pics of so called victims._

 
I agree. Its actually pretty "F"ed up.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_mmm, I'm not sure complete strangers get the same sense of humor that quick. It's all meant well... but keep in mind, for those guys it's already a huge step to go in the store and get something. I don't think that should be rewarded by posting pics of so called victims._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I agree. Its actually pretty "F"ed up._

 
Seriously, grow some thicker skin.
If a man honest to God can't handle standing a makeup store and taking an active interest in his wife's own interests and hobbies, it would behoove him to reevaluate and figure out why.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 24, 2007)

Seriously, this "afraid to go into a store business" is about the stupidest, immature idiocy I've heard lately. I can understand a man who wants to go somewhere else while his woman is doing something he isn't interested in, but please tell me there aren't men who are actually afraid to step foot in a MAC store. That just reeks.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Seriously, grow some thicker skin.
If a man honest to God can't handle standing a makeup store and taking an active interest in his wife's own interests and hobbies, it would behoove him to reevaluate and figure out why._

 
 haha.. Honestly? 

I've personally never seen a guy look "scared" in a "womans store" 

Usually they just look slightly bored , and just because they aren't  learning every name of every product there, doesn't make them a bad person. Taking a picture of some stranger at a mac counter, looking bored, is stupid.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2007)

Not having a sense of humor is lame.

Additionally, it's legal and perfectly alright to take a picture of anyone anywhere there's not a reasonable expectation of privacy, which, in a mall there is not.


Many men look uncomfortable and downright petrified in a MAC store, I've seen it, and I know others have, and it's stupid.  No one said learn the name of every product there, it was simply pointed out that maybe more men should make a fucking effort.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Not having a sense of humor is lame.

Additionally, it's legal and perfectly alright to take a picture of anyone anywhere there's not a reasonable expectation of privacy, which, in a mall there is not.


Many men look uncomfortable and downright petrified in a MAC store, I've seen it, and I know others have, and it's stupid.  No one said learn the name of every product there, it was simply pointed out that maybe more men should make a fucking effort._

 

Eh, I never said it wasn't legal, I said it was childish. 

my boyfriend goes wherever I go, he doesn't care. I've never seen a guy who was like "oh hell no not going in there" except my little brother , in the bra department ... and I agree, If a guy did refuse to step 5 feet inside macy's to stand around various powders and lipsticks, that would be ridiculous, that guy would need to grow some balls. 

Taking an interest is one thing.
being creepy about it , is another.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Eh, I never said it wasn't legal, I said it was childish. 

my boyfriend goes wherever I go, he doesn't care. I've never seen a guy who was like "oh hell no not going in there" except my little brother , in the bra department ... and I agree, If a guy did refuse to step 5 feet inside macy's to stand around various powders and lipsticks, that would be ridiculous, that guy would need to grow some balls. 

Taking an interest is one thing.
being creepy about it , is another._

 
You live in a completely different area than I do. In this area, that's a 'women's arena' and men don't go in there. They line up on the rail outside the store like quail on a highline. 

I'm not sure what's creepy.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You live in a completely different area than I do. In this area, that's a 'women's arena' and men don't go in there. They line up on the rail outside the store like quail on a highline. 

I'm not sure what's creepy._

 
LMAO! reallyy? I want TO SEE THIS! Please someone ...anyone post pics of this. 

I think I've grown accustomed to men going into mac and buying makeup for themselves like nothing. My good friend who is very concerned with his appearance has gone to mac with me to buy concealer. The MUA tried it on him and he sat there actually very inclined to learn more about makeup. So I really wanna see men being afraid to walk into a mac store lol. 

I'm also used to men getting manicures, pedicures and their eyebrows done it's a pretty normal sight to me.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 24, 2007)

Trunkmonkey, I hope I marry a man like you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love how you take interest in your wife's makeup. Thanks for giving me hope that there are men out there like that. :::waits for my own trunkmonkey::::


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with sitasati.  You have any friends that would take the same amount of interest? haha.


----------



## bartp (Dec 24, 2007)

it's all about perspective  - guys and girls. If a MA would tell this story and post pics from customers, we'd all be outraged.

Give guys a chance, give them a bit of a push , and I'm sure they all love you guys more than enough to give it a try.


----------



## bartp (Dec 24, 2007)

btw;.. what disturbs me the most is that Specktra was never intended as a forum for posting these kinds of pictures.


----------



## Jeisenne (Dec 24, 2007)

My ex husband and I had both of our kids in tow when we stopped by the MAC counter at Nordstrom's yesterday.  Now mind you, he and I get along fabulously and there's hope for a reconciliation, but hey 3 years after a bitter divorce, baby steps are required.  But I digress...

Anyway, he helped me determine whether or not I wanted Parrot.  I ended up getting it even though the super bright colors are something that I shy away from, but he was totally cool about being there.  He was picking out lip colors that would suit me, he asked if they had anymore brush sets (he was going to get me one), and he was all around generally supportive.  For Christmas he got me a really nice lighted mirror so I could apply my makeup and not have to fight for bathroom space.  He set it up on my desk in the corner.  It's an early gift but he wanted to make sure that I had it set up so that I could get ready for my family Christmas Eve gathering.

Men who understand us girls who are into makeup are just amazing.  Your wife is really a lucky gal


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 24, 2007)

lol that was funny
i might have to get my boyfriend to join specktra


----------



## lara (Dec 24, 2007)

If I didn't know my partner was a total technophobe, I'd think that he was Trunkmonkey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love it when people come in with their husbands or boyfriends and the partner actually takes a supportive interest. It makes such a pleasant change from the endless women that I see who try on some make-up and are absolutely thrilled with the results until their jerkoff of a husband/boyfriend bitches about how they look and demands to know why their wife/girlfriend is wasting time and money on make-up.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 24, 2007)

You are AWESOME...I love that first little story!  My husband can't even go near any "girly" stores.  When we go to the mall, I dump him off at the nearest stash of comfy chairs or Starbucks...he and I are much happier that way.  But I would love it if he would just give in and be interested instead of just complaining about how much makeup I have.  Give it up already...I'm never gonna change!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeisenne* 

 
_My ex husband and I had both of our kids in tow when we stopped by the MAC counter at Nordstrom's yesterday. Now mind you, he and I get along fabulously and there's hope for a reconciliation, but hey 3 years after a bitter divorce, baby steps are required. But I digress...

Anyway, he helped me determine whether or not I wanted Parrot. I ended up getting it even though the super bright colors are something that I shy away from, but he was totally cool about being there. He was picking out lip colors that would suit me, he asked if they had anymore brush sets (he was going to get me one), and he was all around generally supportive. For Christmas he got me a really nice lighted mirror so I could apply my makeup and not have to fight for bathroom space. He set it up on my desk in the corner. It's an early gift but he wanted to make sure that I had it set up so that I could get ready for my family Christmas Eve gathering.

Men who understand us girls who are into makeup are just amazing. Your wife is really a lucky gal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's really sweet of him!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_LMAO! reallyy? I want TO SEE THIS! Please someone ...anyone post pics of this. 

I think I've grown accustomed to men going into mac and buying makeup for themselves like nothing. My good friend who is very concerned with his appearance has gone to mac with me to buy concealer. The MUA tried it on him and he sat there actually very inclined to learn more about makeup. So I really wanna see men being afraid to walk into a mac store lol. 

I'm also used to men getting manicures, pedicures and their eyebrows done it's a pretty normal sight to me._

 
Like I said, I live in the part of the country where that just doesn't happen. On any given Saturday you can see at LEAST 3 to 5 males lined up on the rail. It's hysterical.


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Like I said, I live in the part of the country where that just doesn't happen. On any given Saturday you can see at LEAST 3 to 5 males lined up on the rail. It's hysterical._

 
That is so funny! My DH isn't scared, but he's not interested and I don't want him poking me every 30 seconds asking if I am finished.  It's the same with the book store.  It doesn't bother me because I am not interested in going into an auto parts store or the tool department at Sears, but he will spend forever in there deciding what he NEEDS.  We just do our thing. 

One of my customers sends her man to the massage chairs while she shops...that way he is out of her hair and relaxed when she meets him aaaand he is too mellow to bitch about how much she spent. ha ha!  Smart lady!


----------



## redambition (Dec 24, 2007)

trunkmonkey, can you clone yourself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pretty please?

I wish that my other half was interested enough to hang out with me at MAC (or any other makeup related place). truth is he doesn't really like being in those places, but tends to look bored rather than petrified.

he's also useless with giving me opinions. everything is a non-commital shrug, unless it's truly horrific... then he backs up a step with his eyes wide in shock, shaking his head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a sight to see.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_he's also useless with giving me opinions. everything is a non-commital shrug, unless it's truly horrific... then he backs up a step with his eyes wide in shock, shaking his head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such a sight to see._

 
LOL, that is MY husband.  If I'm wearing something he doesn't like, he just says, "It's too much contrast."  This coming from a guy who needs to run his tie and shirt choice by me in the morning (although in his defense, it's not every morning, more like once or twice a week).


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 25, 2007)

Where I live, guys don't really act like that. When I go into a clothing store, the only reason my boyfriend gets impatient is because he isn't really interested. He gives his input and doesn't mind, but I take awhile and it bores him. Thats completely understandable because his interests usually bore me, too.

The few times we do go into MAC, my boyfriend just sits down in one of the chairs and waits. Same in Sephora. He gets excited because he knows he can sit and relax while I shop. The last time we were in MAC, the MA applied my concealer, I turned to show him, he nodded and said "yeah baby she did a good job" and then she applied viva glam v on me and I turned to show him and he loved it. So he doesn't hate being in there. Its just when I take forever is when he gets upset.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 25, 2007)

Your post made me LOL!  

Does your wife know about your Specktra-spying??  Just curious.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 26, 2007)

I read this thread in the morning and left to go to shopping with my male friend, and guess what, we ended up in the MAC store. I thought of this thread as soon as I saw the sign! I was wondering "what's he going to do?" So we go in, I go to the eyeshadows. At first he stood next to me looking at then then he looked up and gasped "holy shit it's all women in here!" and I said "No look there are guys" pointing to the MAs who were wearing bright colors. His eyes became wide and he just shook his head and went to stand in the corner staring at his feet, it was hilarious.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I read this thread in the morning and left to go to shopping with my male friend, and guess what, we ended up in the MAC store. I thought of this thread as soon as I saw the sign! I was wondering "what's he going to do?" So we go in, I go to the eyeshadows. At first he stood next to me looking at then then he looked up and gasped "holy shit it's all women in here!" and I said "No look there are guys" pointing to the MAs who were wearing bright colors. His eyes became wide and he just shook his head and went to stand in the corner staring at his feet, it was hilarious._

 





  that is hilarious!!  I can only imagine what it would have been like if my husband had accompanied me to MAC to day...they were having an event, so it was a frickin' ZOO!!


----------

